
Show HN: Drawboard – The multidimensional workspace and pen - alexdrawboard
https://www.drawboardvr.com/
======
catchmeifyoucan
Add an actual White Board Marker Pen Tip! Then educators can make their
whiteboards into actual "smart boards" and share content.

